# This is really amazing video



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.slide.com/r/hD6DvyAOxD9ClUhvUpVcUMABW9QzpGnQ


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is really sweet, Ivy!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

ah, I have seen this before a few times---- It's totally awesome!  I love the part where they bird scares him from behind the building. LOL SO cute!  Thanks for posting this... made me smile!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I had never seen that - it is so cute!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Unbelievable. :crazy: :jaw:*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for sharing that. isn't life grand?!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Amazing and so sweet! Thanks!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That is amazing. I love the markings on the kitty.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

So amazing and sweet! Thanks for sharing, Ivy!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What a heartwarming story!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow what amazing story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I sure enjoyed that story!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That really was an amazing story....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

WOW! THAT IS AMAZING!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, I loved that!


----------

